# Rabbit GTI restoration



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

I am looking for some one close to the Harrisburg, PA area to restore my Rabbit. I don't want to go to crazy and I have allmost everything needed to do the job. Where is a good place to take it to?


----------

